# New Alzors: Classic-look Mesh 18's for under $550 a set with Polished Lips !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*18" Style 020 Wheels Set For Your VW MKIV Golf - Starting At $529.95!*

There's one word for Alzor Style 020: classic.

Flat-faced multispoke design. Polished aluminum lips. Jewel-like wheel bolts. Brushed aluminum center caps. It all adds up to a classic and classy addition to your 5x100 bolt-pattern Volkswagen.

Available in 18x8 and 18x9 square or staggered fitments, Style 020 wheels feature flush-fitting offsets and are hub-centric for your application.

A timeless design that complements both modern and period-correct vehicles. We've got plenty of Alzor Style 020s. Get some for yourself.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> :heart:


Thanks for the bump!


Andy


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

Those look really good! Very affordable price as well. :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Keith509 said:


> Those look really good! Very affordable price as well. :thumbup:


Thanks, can't go wrong with this classic mesh design! 


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://instagram.com/p/wEbkpQLIJ1/?modal=true


Andy


----------

